# Best lens for baby portraits?



## Sneakers (Feb 23, 2013)

We're expecting a baby soon, and I thought it would be fun to rent a nice lens to take some early portraits. I assume a fast prime L lens makes sense, but what focal length? Any specific lens rental companies to recommend? Thanks.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Feb 23, 2013)

For baby shoots I use a 50 f/1.4 and an 85 f/1.2L II. In variable situations, you guessed it, I use the 24-70L II lens. If you rent the 85L, I shot at f/2.2 mostly, because wider it's tough to get side shots of the baby where the whole face is in focus. Any of the 3 lenses will work. What body are you using?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 23, 2013)

What camera (sensor size affects that framing you get with a given lens). If you've got an APS-C body, consider buying the 85mm f/1.8...you'll probably want to take portraits pretty often, so buying is likely better than renting.


----------



## Sneakers (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a T4i (crop sensor) and the 40mm 2.8 currently. I agree that buying makes sense, but I'm so new to photography, experimenting with a couple different lenses might make sense too.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Feb 23, 2013)

congratulations on the new addition to your family!

I actually like the 35L as a standard/wide-ish prime. It focuses relatively close and gives a shallow enough DOF but isn't as hard to use as the 50L or 85L. I know some people might suggest the new sigma 35mm instead (and I'm not opposed to that either). That 85mm 1.8 does 95% of what the L does so if that is more within your budget, I think thats a great recommendation too for the tight portrait shot.


----------



## Menace (Feb 23, 2013)

On your T4i, the EF85 1.8 will take superb portraits and you still have the EF40 when you need to go wider. 

Also, don't forget good old EF50 1.4 - lovely little lens 

Cheers


----------



## pdirestajr (Feb 23, 2013)

A macro lens is also a really good choice when it comes to babies. You can then get up close to take small detail shots of hands, feet, lips, eyelashes, etc.


----------



## Dick (Feb 23, 2013)

A good prime. I'd choose a 35mm 1.4. Some people seem to suggest a 50mm, but at least I have not liked 50mm indoors since there will be moments when there just isn't enough room. Wider than 35mm will already mess up proportion.


----------



## bwfishing (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey Sneakers Congrats on the new baby!

I hope everyone is happy and healthy. WOW! some spot on advice already, feel like +1 everyone who already posted. The lighting in hospitals is not usually good and flash may not be good for the babies eyes or mood. So getting a lens that will handle low light is a great idea. Also newborns are tiny so you'll need to get in close (remember to get some macro shots of the hands and feet). Please update us on the model camera you have or would like to rent. (Oops! I see you already responded T4i (crop sensor)) I love primes too!(40mm 2.8f) nice little lens, and a great zoom like the Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM is a winner for sure even though it's not a prime. 

I rent from a local camera store, so I would recommend searching online to find out if you have one around your area. It cost $35 day to rent a $2,000.00 85mm 1.2 L lens for example. Also no shipping cost if you use a local camera place.

If you have not already check out the online lensrental.com site for lenses too. The same 85mm 1.2 L cost $69 to rent for 5 days, but you should also figure in shipping and insurance as well.

If you going to buy a lens the Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 USM Medium Telephoto Lens is an afforable extraordinary lens. It maybe a little too long of a lens on a T4i (crop sensor). You can also rent a full frame body or you may want to also try using extension tube like a 12mm to enable the your lens to focus more closely than its minimal focusing distance. Kenko makes some pretty good ones and can rent them as well. It is really good on my T2i and Great on the 5D Mark II. As the baby gets older and faster this lens will be on your camera all the time. As a new born you might also look at getting a monopod or tripod to allow for slower shutter speeds.

For newborns maybe think about getting a few props as they tend to sleep a good deal and you can still get some creative shots like the one in the link below...

prop idea
http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/permalink/mo25X5G38P0T3UL/B002HWRGBA/ref=cm_ciu_images_pl_link


Here is the link to a online rental company..
http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/lenses

Lot of helpful videos online too.. Here is an example. She uses a 5D Mark II and a 50mm 2.5 macro lens.
Newborn Photo Techniques & Strategies, Part 1, Julie Klaasmeyer, Photovisionvideo
Newborn Photo Techniques & Strategies, Part 1, Julie Klaasmeyer, Photovisionvideo


----------



## elflord (Feb 23, 2013)

Sneakers said:


> We're expecting a baby soon, and I thought it would be fun to rent a nice lens to take some early portraits. I assume a fast prime L lens makes sense, but what focal length? Any specific lens rental companies to recommend? Thanks.



The 50mm f/1.4 is a great baby photo lens. You can get very tightly framed shots with this lens on a crop. 

As others pointed out, macro is a good choice especially for new born photos. Even in non-macro lenses, minimum focus distance is worth paying attention to. The new 35mm f/2 IS does very well in this regard (focuses closer than 1ft) 

It can be fun to play around with wide angle shots (e.g. about 24mm or less on crop) but you can do that with the kit zoom.


----------



## pwp (Feb 23, 2013)

Sneakers said:


> We're expecting a baby soon, and I thought it would be fun to rent a nice lens to take some early portraits...


Lens Baby...http://lensbaby.com/
Or iPhone 4s. Then deliver the images/videos straight out to the anxious grandparents. They'll love you for it.

-PW


----------



## Eli (Feb 23, 2013)

I'd rent the Zeiss 50 f2 Makro; don't need AF for baby portraits, large aperture, super sharp, super punchy colours and contrast, 80mm focal length equivalent on your camera, and it's a macro (sort've) lens so it can focus much closer if you were planning to do like those feet shots or hands holding onto a finger.. Plus it's loads of fun to play with a Zeiss


----------



## Harry Muff (Feb 23, 2013)

EF 100 2.8L IS


Congratulations on the baby.


----------



## SJ (Feb 23, 2013)

Congrats friend 8)

Try 24-70II, or 50mm 1.8 / 1.4


----------



## bdunbar79 (Feb 23, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> EF 100 2.8L IS
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the baby.



He has a crop body (1.6x). 160mm makes no sense for baby portraits.


----------



## sdsr (Feb 23, 2013)

Sneakers said:


> I have a T4i (crop sensor) and the 40mm 2.8 currently. I agree that buying makes sense, but I'm so new to photography, experimenting with a couple different lenses might make sense too.



I've been taking quite a few photos of a friend's baby, all on a 5DII or 6D, with mostly the 135 L and sometimes 24-105 L when I want wider; on your camera 135 is much the same as the 85mm that others have been recommending, so I'll join them in recommend that. It also has the advantage of being (in the 1.8 version) pretty cheap, and you'll want to have one handy all the time - by all means experiment by renting, but you'll want to own a suitable lens or two. I like this length because you can take tight portraits without getting too close, and fast is good because you can avoid flash. With wide lenses you risk unflattering distortion and will have to get very close for head portraits. Since you already have the excellent pancake, I wouldn't bother with 35mm or 50mm unless you want the extra speed - the focal lengths are too similar.


----------



## cura (Feb 23, 2013)

Joining the recommendation: EF85 1.8
I own this lens on a crop body and love the pictures I took of my baby. Great bokeh - nice DOF and very sharp. All of that for a reasonable prize. Sure - some of the L lenses might be superior, but you pay 100-200% more for 5-20% more performance.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Feb 24, 2013)

On a crop body, I'd buy a 50mm - which one would be decided by budget. I'd buy the 50 f1.8 first,
with the logic that it is not called the "nifty fifty" for nothing - but it's also cheap enough that if I'm
unhappy with the focal length, I could sell it easily and not lose any (or much) money. My next
choice would be the 50 macro for the sharpness followed by the 50 1.4. I'd forget about the 50 1.2
as too expensive for the minimal exposure advantage over the 1.4 - particularly with the new bodies much better performance at higher ISO settings. (But if I could have afforded the 1.2, I'd use the money I saved to buy the 35mm f2.0 and the 85mm f1.8).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 24, 2013)

dickgrafixstop said:


> I'd forget about the 50 1.2 as too expensive for the minimal exposure advantage over the 1.4 - particularly with the new bodies much better performance at higher ISO settings.



The 50/1.2L isn't about getting a 1/2-stop exposure advantage over its cheaper cousins. It's about pure, creamy bokeh-liciousness...


----------



## Sneakers (Feb 24, 2013)

dickgrafixstop said:


> On a crop body, I'd buy a 50mm - which one would be decided by budget. I'd buy the 50 f1.8 first,
> with the logic that it is not called the "nifty fifty" for nothing - but it's also cheap enough that if I'm
> unhappy with the focal length, I could sell it easily and not lose any (or much) money.


I had looked at the 50 1.8 when I bought my first lens, but decided on the 40 2.8 instead because of better IQ and especially bokeh. The 1.8 with only 5 aperture blades has some gnarly looking bokeh in my opinion.

At this point, a 50 is too similar a focal length to the lens I have to be considered for purchase. I'd consider renting the 50 1.2 L though.

If I go the purchasing route, I definitely like the suggestion of an 85mm 1.8 prime. I'm intrigued by the macro suggestions too - don't know much about them, but I'll read some reviews.

Lastly, I learned a *lot* watching that youtube tutorial shared on the previous page. Thanks for all the great advice everyone.


----------



## PJL (Feb 24, 2013)

+1 for the 85 1.8. It was my first prime and I got it right before I had my daughter. I used it first on a Rebel XT and now a 6D. The length was a bit long indoors on the Rebel but I still really liked it. Liked it so much I may get the 135 next. Oddly it forced me to take photos from a different perspective which produced results I really liked.

Here's one from the 85 1.8 on a 6d from yesterday. It doesn't show off the bokeh (she can't sit up so there's not much distance between her and the background!) but I like the color rendition and sharpness. I should have shot it at a slightly narrower aperture so her full face is in focus but it still came out pretty good. 

Either way, rent or buy the lens before the baby comes so you have some time to practice. I got mine a week early and it wasn't quite enough time with it prior.


----------



## @!ex (Feb 24, 2013)

hands down, 50 1.2L

one I took of my girlfriends nephew a few weeks ago...


----------



## ChilledXpress (Feb 24, 2013)

+1 50L




30/52 Weeks of Sailor - Baby blue... by David KM, on Flickr



32/52 Weeks of Sailor - Christmas Eve Playtime... by David KM, on Flickr


----------



## babiesphotos.ca (Feb 25, 2013)

New parent here, 18 months old twins.

I've upgraded bodies, bought number of lenses, rented bunch, so here is my take:

Zooms are easier to use, but more ordinary. I'd look Tamron 17-50 2.8 (non VC), or even 28-75 2.8. Second one is meant for full frame, so I have it on Canon full frame, but also on Sony crop, and love it crop too, They're very good, not spectacular, but great use of $400-$500 for new, or about $350-$400 used

Primes are more limiting, but keepers you get with these will be something to behold. So if you're just starting, I'd suggest primes, 35,50 and 85 is what's practical on crop body. You have 40, so I'd say get 50 1.8 if you want to save a bit ($100), or 50 1.4 if you feel like spending ($350), and then get 85 1.8 ($350). You don't lose much with 50 1.8 vs 1.4, and you can spend that money on 85 1.8, so I'd start with 50 1.8 and 85 1.8. 

85 1.8 is most limiting and hard to work indoors, but will give you some stunning pictures.

Rent 50 1.2 and 85 1.2, they're something else, but don't buy unless you're rich, or you catch bug. Rental in USA lensrental.com, in Canada Vistek and Headshots in major cities...

Some samples of my pics at http://babiesphotos.ca/ though this is from few different cameras...


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 25, 2013)

I've actually found the eos-m +22mm f2 to be an awesome little baby snapper of our 12 weeks old daughter
reasons
- its small and light and easily operated single handedly when holding the baby
- minimum focus distance is 150mm
- easy to pop into the nappy bag and get around with
- the auto focus tracking of faces works really well and while you are holding the baby playing with them the camera can track their eye quite well
- the slow AF isnt really a problem for this sort of shooting

other than that I amusing the 5Dmk3 and sima 85f1.4 and now the sigma 35 f1.4 too


----------



## babiesphotos.ca (Feb 25, 2013)

babiesphotos.ca said:


> New parent here, 18 months old twins.
> 
> I've upgraded bodies, bought number of lenses, rented bunch, so here is my take:
> 
> ...



50 1.4


----------



## babiesphotos.ca (Feb 25, 2013)

babiesphotos.ca said:


> New parent here, 18 months old twins.
> 
> I've upgraded bodies, bought number of lenses, rented bunch, so here is my take:
> 
> ...



50 1.8


----------



## babiesphotos.ca (Feb 25, 2013)

babiesphotos.ca said:


> New parent here, 18 months old twins.
> 
> I've upgraded bodies, bought number of lenses, rented bunch, so here is my take:
> 
> ...



Tamron 28-75 2.8


----------



## verysimplejason (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm using APS-C and I find my 28mm F1.8 and 50mm F1.8 very useful and convenient. If you have a full frame, I'm guessing that a 40-50mm + 85mm focal range are also nice. Flash must be avoided if you can thus a fast lens is a must. A good video LED light is also much preferable than a speedlight if you want some creative lighting.


----------



## robbymack (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats! I sort of remember what life was like before kids, I'm sure it was fun, but nothing compares to being a dad. Enjoy it! Honestly the best lens for baby photos is which ever is in your hand when they do something cute. Anyone of the primes mentioned above would be fine. Just to throw another idea out there, how about a zoom like the Efs 17-55 2.8 IS?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Feb 25, 2013)

If you're doing this for baby portraits, there's really no reason at all to go with the expenses of the 50L and 85L. I've seen no evidence from anyone that the 50 f/1.4, 50 f/1.8, or 85 f/1.8 does any worse than the L's at wider aperturers. Maybe the bokeh isn't as good but that's not the point for baby portraits. While I appreciate photos from the L lenses, typically what I see is "oh this is the best lens, see my photo!" Well that's nice, but who's to say the non-L couldn't have gotten that exact same photo? What I mean is, if you had a shot with the 85L and 85 f/1.8 side by side with the same camera and settings, then I could see. But using only one lens to justify it doesn't seem too scientific to me.


----------



## verysimplejason (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's a sample. I used a 500D + 50mm F1.8. You don't need an expensive equipment to get good pictures.


----------



## sandymandy (Feb 25, 2013)

Just any lens that is a bit soft wide open. For baby portraits a bit softness is perfect  Dont forget babies usually dont just sit there not moving at all and smiling in the camera. Aperture like 1.2 will give u lots of oof shots


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned it but if you can get a decent quality used 24-70 mark I, then you have a really good all-round lens with extremely beautiful quality. Prime wise, I'd go for an 85mm f/1.8. 

If money isn't an issue, I highly recommend:
85L, 24-70L II, 70-200 f/2.8L IS II.


----------



## smithy (Feb 25, 2013)

I take a lot of baby photos, and tend to use the Canon 50mm f/1.8 and the Sigma 85mm f/1.4. (They are a good option if you don't have thousands of dollars to spend.)

Sometimes I'll attach my 24-70mm f/2.8L if I need some flexibility, but most of the time it's just the two primes. The downside to the 85mm primes (of all brands, as far as I'm aware), is that the minimum focussing distance is around 1 metre (approx 3 feet).

If Canon update their 50mm f/1.4 I'd probably buy it, otherwise I'll upgrade to the Sigma 50mm in the near future.


----------



## CJRodgers (Feb 25, 2013)

This was with 135 L on 5d mkii. So an 85mm on a crop would be roughly the same


----------



## J.R. (Feb 25, 2013)

I'd suggest a 17-55 f/2.8 on the crop body! Probably the best and THE only EFS lens whose IQ is at par with the precious Ls.


----------



## 7enderbender (Feb 25, 2013)

I second the 50 1.4. Safe the rest of the money for diapers and supermarket delivery service...


----------



## drob (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm a fellow dad and have spent the last 2 years photographing and learning about what gear is great for the kids. I've started off with a 50mm 1.8, 85mm 1.8, & my kit lens (on a 60D). Loved the 50mm but had a hard time in close quarters, so picked up the Sigma 30 1.4 and now find it is on my camera most of the time indoors. Once I had the 30mm 1.4, the 50mm 1.8 seemed noisy and slow, so I upgraded to the 50mm 1.4. Great lens. Also, love the 85mm but it is so long on a crop body it is not realistic to shoot indoors with it. Also found that primes were just to hard for trips to the zoo, park, aquarium, etc and my kit lens (18-135mm) more or less sucked. So I purchased a used 24-105L and love it for a general purpose lens. The 30mm 1.4 for Sigma is on sale now for 289. Can't beat the price.


----------



## DanielW (Feb 25, 2013)

On a crop body I would _buy_ the 50mm f/1.4 (I did) and _rent_ the 50mm f/1.2L. I would also consider the new Sigma 35mm f/1.4, which I might even buy later on, even though I just love my 17-55mm f/2.8.
Congratulations, and happy shooting!
Daniel


----------



## jasonsim (Feb 25, 2013)

If you can fund it, I would just get the new Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L II lens. It is spectacular, very sharp, and compatible with full frame camera's should you decide to go that way some day. 

I sold my 35mm f/1.4 and 24-105mm f/4L IS USM, after getting the 24-70 II. I have the 50L and 85L II, but rarely use them now. Maybe that is a sign that I need to sell those off too. 

I think the best trinity at the moment is: 16-35mm II, 24-70mm II, and 70-200mm IS II. You cannot go wrong with these and your clients will never know you did not use a prime lens...neither will they care! Now, if you like shooting with a bunch of primes, then that's a different story.

Kind regards,
Jason S.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Feb 25, 2013)

jasonsim said:


> If you can fund it, I would just get the new Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L II lens. It is spectacular, very sharp, and compatible with full frame camera's should you decide to go that way some day.
> 
> I sold my 35mm f/1.4 and 24-105mm f/4L IS USM, after getting the 24-70 II. I have the 50L and 85L II, but rarely use them now. Maybe that is a sign that I need to sell those off too.
> 
> ...



That lens is the absolute best zoom lens I've ever purchased. I've been doing a lot of portrait and group photo work lately and the sharpness is absolutely stunning at f/2.8. I've also done ridiculous crops and shot things far away and the sharpness is so unreal to me. I owned the 35L and 50L and I could never crop this far before and still maintain such razor sharpness. Amazing lens!


----------



## DanielW (Feb 25, 2013)

Lots of good advice here, but I understand the OP wants to rent, not buy, a lens; hence my recommendation for the 50mm f/1.2L. 
I'd only buy a fast prime after getting a good all-around zoom (for the 60D, the 17-55mm f/2.8, for instance), although many people would disagree and vote for a prime lens-only kit.
Tell us what you decided for and show us some pics!
Daniel


----------



## sleepnever (Feb 25, 2013)

I've got one on the way too here shortly and have been trying out my friend's Canon 35L 1.4 on my 5D3. If I end up liking it enough, I'll probably spring for the new Sigma 35 1.4 since it is considerably sharper than the Canon. I also own a 50mm 1.8 II and while soft until stopped down, its hard to beat for the price. I used to use it on my T2i as well. I have not tried the 85 1.8 and hear that is a must.


----------



## beckstoy (Feb 25, 2013)

No Question. My favorite lens for infant photography is EF 50mm 1.4 (on my 5DM3).

Occasionally I use something with 24mm (the 24-105 or 24-70) for wide, but be sure to center the baby properly so there's no distortion to the baby's head.


----------



## Canon_Wisconsin (Feb 28, 2013)

These are on a full frame (5D Mark II):

*(Nabbed from my Facebook, so don't mind the slight degradation you may notice.)*

This was taken with the 85mm f/1.8:






This was taken with the Tamron 28-75 f/2.8:





Not babies, but my youngest was no longer a newborn by the time I got my FF last May. I would recommend the 85 f/1.8 for baby portraiture!


----------



## verysimplejason (Mar 1, 2013)

J.R. said:


> I'd suggest a 17-55 f/2.8 on the crop body! Probably the best and THE only EFS lens whose IQ is at par with the precious Ls.



there's another EFS lens at par or better than L lens. 60mm macro.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 1, 2013)

A 50mm for full body portraits and an 85/135mm for tight shots.


----------



## corey.kaye (Mar 1, 2013)

Did anyone else read "Best Lens Baby portraits?"


----------



## beckstoy (Mar 3, 2013)

Without a doubt...50mm 1.4 on my 5DM3

<a href="http://s1232.beta.photobucket.com/user/beckstoy/media/386C1981_quickeditwm.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff371/beckstoy/386C1981_quickeditwm.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 386C1981_quickeditwm.jpg"/></a>


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 4, 2013)

Sneakers said:


> We're expecting a baby soon, and I thought it would be fun to rent a nice lens to take some early portraits. I assume a fast prime L lens makes sense, but what focal length? Any specific lens rental companies to recommend? Thanks.



I absolutely agree with the 50/1.4 on full frame suggestions, meaning the you would need something a little wider to accomplish the same. A zoom like the 17-40 would be functional from a framing standpoint, but less pleasing due to the increased DOF.

The ability to sit right up close with your baby and still frame him/her is invaluable. When I had to drop my 5D2 at the canon service center and used a crop camera, I was constantly dismayed by the need to either back up and have him be less responsive to daddy-right-here-making-me-laugh or sacrifice framing.

My son walks now, so I shoot a mixture of 50mm (when I'm willing to chase him around for close framing) and 24-70mm (when I'd rather show him in the environment). 

Word of advise: enjoy the time you have when you can place him in nice light and he actually stays there 
Have fun and good luck.


----------



## @!ex (Mar 5, 2013)

50 1.2L 

Check how creamy the bokeh is in the busy grass and contrasty tree branches on the shot below. You can't beat that (maybe the 85 1.2L II could, but the working distance sucks for babies)...

Also, my girlfriends nephew was sick of the photo shoot, so he decided to wait for the next bus...


----------



## steliosk (Mar 5, 2013)

+1 for the 85mm 1.8

the ef-s 60mm macro is a good choice for breathing distance

if the money is not an issue get the 50L or the 85L II (however those monsters are heavy in your crop body)


----------



## Crapking (Mar 6, 2013)

Don't forget about getting the colors / skin tones correct. Might also want to invest in a monitor calibration system (SpyderPro) & ColorChecker passport - don't want to take baby pictures then have that crazy uncle (doctor) tell you the baby is jaundiced


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 8, 2013)

135L is good with kids on a full frame. I don't use 85L usually given the minimum focus distance and the hit-or-miss nature with children....keepers with 85L are usually stunning though.


----------



## Sneakers (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the great advice everyone. I ended up going with what seems like the consensus opinion and ordering the 85mm 1.8.


----------



## 7enderbender (Mar 25, 2013)

Sneakers said:


> We're expecting a baby soon, and I thought it would be fun to rent a nice lens to take some early portraits. I assume a fast prime L lens makes sense, but what focal length? Any specific lens rental companies to recommend? Thanks.



50mm on FF (35mm on crop). Any of those will work well in my experience. Did all of my kids at that age with my FD 50 1.4 wide open.


----------



## jlts (Mar 27, 2013)

+1 on the 85 f1.8. My first prime lens. Had it on a T2i for a while. It's tight indoor but i like the bokeh. Now i have it mounted on a 6D. Wow! It's a whole new world. Now I love my 85 f1.8 + 24-105. Now I have a little more elbow room with the 85mm in the house. I'm no pro here, just a photo enthusiasts. Hope this turn out ok. It's my first post. 
Here is a photo taken recently of my 5month old boy. 85mm @f2 with ISO 6400.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Mar 27, 2013)

buy the 35mm f2.0. It's only a couple of hundred bucks, has been a great lens for twenty years and take
the money you save and put it in the baby's account. Diapers, formula and strained mush are expensive!


----------



## @!ex (Mar 28, 2013)

I know you went with the 85 1.8, but it is fun posting these shots anyway. Another one I took with the baby bokeh machine, 50L


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 28, 2013)

@!ex said:


> I know you went with the 85 1.8, but it is fun posting these shots anyway.



Agreed!

[email protected] near the wide end obviously can't come close to the shallowness of [email protected] (to say nothing of the 'creaminess'), but I can live with a little background clutter.


----------



## gary (Mar 29, 2013)

Congrats, It seems like everyone has covered just about every lens but here is just one more vote for the EF 100L IS Macro, a great portrait lens with lots of scope for the little things in life.


----------

